# HR24 RF Remote Problem (infinitely repeats)



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

I have 5 DirecTV HD DVRs and have 1 RF remote for each. I've used them all on RF for several years (except for the HR24 which is only a few months old.)
On the HR25-500, I have a problem that recently started that when I press a remote button, the receiver will rapidly repeat the command infinitely.
Eg: Press up (once) on the guide and it will scroll up until you press down (just once) then it will "repeat" (scroll) down as if you're holding the remote key. It's kind of odd. No matter which key you press, the DVR will repeat that command forever.

Initially I suspected dead batteries, replaced them. Then the remote, so I paired a brand new remote with the receiver, and even another known good one. Same problem with 3 different RF remotes.
Then I tried something, press up (once) then immediately pulled out the batteries, yet the receiver continued to execute "up". So the issue isn't a bad remote, it's the DVR.

When I switch the HR24 over to IR and use an IR remote it works just fine (which is the way I'm forced to use it now.)

I had this problem for about a week, gave up and switched to IR. I say a week because every day for about a week I'd try switching back to RF only to return to IR until I finally gave up and just used it on IR with a repeater. Weeks later I tried RF again and it was fine, no problem, so used it with RF from then on for about a month. Tonight it just started doing it again.
I've tried rebooting and power cycling the box.

I'm out of things to try. Thought maybe it was a software bug that got fixed, but the problem returned tonight (and won't go away) after not being present for a good month or so.

I've searched and haven't found anyone else complaining about this problem so I think it's pretty unique to me.

Do you think I have a "defective" HDDVR?
Could it be RF interference from something else possibly?
Anyone have any suggestions?
I should add that the HR24 and 3 other HDDVRs (all 4) are all on the same rack in one room which is one reason I use RF. One HR22 is in another room.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

2 things to think about are interference and the remote code you are using for the equipment. 

With the way it continues, even without batteries, it seems like interference more than anything. Have you tried moving the HR24 to another location and seeing if the same issue occurs. When I say different location, I'm talking another room, maybe replace one of your other receivers with the HR24 and see if it still happens.

As for codes, I've had issues in the past where the code I selected "seems" like it works but the way it sends the remote codes make things go crazy. So I have to look for another code. An example is the new 26" flatscreen we just got(Insignia brand) uses a couple remote codes. One controls everything great , including the TV menues EXCEPT it will not turn off unless you press and HOLD the off button. So using the TV/Receiver combo ON/OFF buttons(ones in the upper right) do not turn the TV off. However, using a different code, while that code makes controlling the TV menus tough(it sends the codes too fast) it works great with the ON/OFF combo buttons and Volume, which is what I need.


----------



## Dweeblefart (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm posting this because I have the identical problem. Since there haven't been any more replies and I can't find any other references on the net I figgured that I'd respond to this one. If someone out there knows the answer please let me know. I've contacted Directv on this and they have "escalated" my complaint. If/when I get a resolution to this I will share the fix. Sorry that I'm no help on the resolution but, at least, you know you're not alone.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd try this sequence.
Switch to IR mode and then restart the receiver.
Switch to RF and restart again.

This is just something that came to mind.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

What I can say is that when I get this problem, it eventually "goes away" only to crop up again a month or two later and last several days. It's odd.
Reboots, reset, power cycle... none of those work.

When this happens, usually my wife says "it's doing that thing again" and I switch it to IR. A couple of days later I'll switch it back to RF and the problem has usually gone away.

So perhaps what jspencer suggested is what works. Though I'm pretty sure I've gone to IR and back to RF only to have the problem still persist. Perhaps it's something else I'm doing in the process of going IR to RF back to IR that 'fixes' the problem.

Maybe go one step further.
Switch to IR (receiver and remote using the menu>setup>remote>switch RF to IR process.)
Unplug the unit and plug it back in (maybe a soft reset through the menu would be just as good, but a full power cycle is pretty thorough.)
After it's powered back up, switch back to RF.

Last time I did the above I also did a factory reset on the remote (more by accident than on purpose.) But as I've said, I have tried several RF remotes and the problem occurs with all of them, so the problem is clearly the receiver, not the remote. So I'm not sure a remote reset is necessary, not to mention it's a hassle to re-program it with your TV and Amplifier codes.

Thanksgiving week is the last time this happened. I switcht to IR and 2 days later I went back to RF and it was fine. It hasn't happened since then, but I'm sure it'll happen again eventually.

If you talk to DirecTV, tell them another person is reporting this.

Good luck and hopefully we find a real fix eventually.
Meanwhile, the only thing to do is use IR until it stops doing this.

It's odd, because the repetition only happens on menus where there's an up/down scroll like the guide. It doesn't seem to fantom repeat on things like FF or buttons like "menu", "info" etc.

I'd like to think it could be some kind of RF interference. I have no clue what it could be due to it's randomness and intermittent nature. I have an X10 IR remote repeater nearby. I never thought to try unplugging that (at both ends.)

Next time I will move it to another room and see if the problem follows the unit or stays in that location as Chuck W. suggested.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Dweeblefart said:


> I'm posting this because I have the identical problem. Since there haven't been any more replies and I can't find any other references on the net I figgured that I'd respond to this one. If someone out there knows the answer please let me know. I've contacted Directv on this and they have "escalated" my complaint. If/when I get a resolution to this I will share the fix. Sorry that I'm no help on the resolution but, at least, you know you're not alone.


I think you'll find that *Chuck W* has posted the correct solution to the problem. I've had that happen and always went to another code and that resolved the problem.

Rich


----------



## Dweeblefart (Dec 14, 2010)

The man with no brain (me!) strikes again. Direct sent me a new remote which I immediately started to program. The receiver had me put it into the "3 or more receivers in the same room" mode which I did. It worked great in the RF mode. I switched it back to the original "1 receiver mode" and it still worked. The only problem is, so does the old remote. I didn't try it before programming the new one so I don't know if the RF repeating problem was solved by the new remote, changing the receiver mode or it had already fixed itself (as it had before). 

At any rate the problem is gone again for now and I'm hoping that it stays that way. If it does come back I will try duplicating the fix and, if it works, I'll let you know.

Here's hoping that we both no longer have this trouble, it's really frustrating.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

@rich584, I don't really know what you mean by going to another code. When you set up an RF remote on the DirecTV system, it gives you a code to program in to the remote. You don't ever get to pick a code as far as I know.
So maybe you can clarify how you change codes.

Regardless, I finally figured out the problem.... low batteries in another DirecTV RF remote.

I have 4 units in 1 room, all set up with RF remotes.
When remote #4's batteries are really low, it seems to be spamming the airwaves and causing my (unit #1) to repeat any command it receives from it's remote (remote #1.)
This only seems to happen on my HR-24. The other DirecTV HD DVRs, all older models, don't have this problem.

I really discovered this when this problem crept up again and I systematically started ripping the batteries from each remote in the room until I found the culprit. Then with a battery test meter tested them and they were indeed almost dead batteries. This explains why this problem "fixes itself" after a week or two as the batteries end up going completely dead and this remote stops interfering.

I'm not sure if remote #4 is a "bad" remote, but I have noticed that it seems to eat batteries awfully fast even though I rarely use that unit. So maybe it has something wrong with it where it's constantly broadcasting and it only becomes a problem right near the end of the battery life.

So if you have this problem, try removing the batteries from all other DirecTV remotes and/or changing the batteries in all remotes.

I went through the trouble of reproducing the problem by removing and re-installing the near dead batteries in this remote and the problem did indeed go away and come back as expected.


----------



## dst2012 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am a Directv Service Technician and have experienced most of these issues in customers homes as well as my own. There are only a couple of options that I have personally found if rf functionality is "required". The first is switch back to HR 23 or lower models. My personal option was purchasing a harmony remote with ir sensors. The remote is a little pricey, and takes some time registering and configuring all your equipment for programming the remote. Trust me it's well worth it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

taylorhively said:


> @rich584, I don't really know what you mean by going to another code. When you set up an RF remote on the DirecTV system, it gives you a code to program in to the remote. You don't ever get to pick a code as far as I know.
> So maybe you can clarify how you change codes.


Kills me to admit this, but I just read thru this whole thread and have no idea why I wrote that. Of course you only get one code when using RF and that code is tied to the RID of the HR. Chuck W was talking about codes for the TVs, them you can change and get different results, same thing with AV receivers. Wish I could remember why I wrote what I wrote. Sorry for any confusion I caused. Glad you solved the problem.

Rich


----------



## ckdavis51 (Dec 26, 2011)

We have four DTV receivers. Three are in RF mode, one in IR.

We blew a fuse on the circuit that powers one of the RF receivers, which was in RF mode. After restoring power to the receiver, all of the RF receivers in the house developed erratic behavior, including infinite scrolling, slow response and no response.

After changing all remote batteries, the problems continued on all the RF enabled receivers. The one IR receiver exhibited no problems. Changing any of the RF's to IR eliminated the problem. 

The solution for us was to re-boot the DTV network interface device, which is a small device that connects our DTV system to our home network/internet.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Dweeblefart said:


> I'm posting this because I have the identical problem. Since there haven't been any more replies and I can't find any other references on the net I figgured that I'd respond to this one. If someone out there knows the answer please let me know. I've contacted Directv on this and they have "escalated" my complaint. If/when I get a resolution to this I will share the fix. Sorry that I'm no help on the resolution but, at least, you know you're not alone.


Keep calling them until you can get them to replace the receiver.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

taylorhively said:


> @rich584, I don't really know what you mean by going to another code. When you set up an RF remote on the DirecTV system, it gives you a code to program in to the remote. You don't ever get to pick a code as far as I know.
> So maybe you can clarify how you change codes.
> 
> Regardless, I finally figured out the problem.... low batteries in another DirecTV RF remote.
> ...


Hm, have similar HR-24 remote "repeating" problems (and non-responsive problems) and will try your cure as I have various D* remotes lying around. Thanks!


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

I know this is a VERY old thread.. but the fact set is IDENTICAL to mine! I wonder if the OP or other posters are perhaps still following. Same issue, down to the detail of the infinite repeat down-arrow on my RF-controlled non-Genie DVR's! It does not impact the RF Genie as that is on a new frequency.

My IR RF extender also impacted. Limited range or erratic.

Everything went from working for years....to not working in one day. I am trying to turn off all kinds of stuff in my house to figure things out.

None of the fixes on this thread worked for me...changed all batteries in my remotes, reset the DTV network connection, etc. No joy.

Hopefully someone found a definitive cause and solution. Any input most appreciated.

Thanks,
BJB


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BJB said:


> I know this is a VERY old thread.. but the fact set is IDENTICAL to mine! I wonder if the OP or other posters are perhaps still following. Same issue, down to the detail of the infinite repeat down-arrow on my RF-controlled non-Genie DVR's! It does not impact the RF Genie as that is on a new frequency.
> 
> My IR RF extender also impacted. Limited range or erratic.
> 
> ...


Try blue painters tape on IR window.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Try blue painters tape on IR window.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Or some scotch tape and color over it with a Sharpie or Marks a lot. This will block out errant IR that could be flooding the sensor.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Or some scotch tape and color over it with a Sharpie or Marks a lot. This will block out errant IR that could be flooding the sensor.


Thanks for that thought. My only issue is my directv receivers are not even using the IR sensor. It is RF from the DirecTV remote straight into the box. In fact, DTV boxes no longer can use ir and rf at the me time.

My workaround for a it in a local room is to switch it to IR. That works fine.

My issue is some kind if rf vudu that is severely limiting the range and causing crazy button pushes.

Thanks,

BJB


----------

